# Prewar Schwinn Autocycle Henderson



## Clark58mx (Dec 7, 2016)

Finished this 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Henderson bike. Got the pogo seat today. It's a done bike. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 7, 2016)

Rad!!!!!   So wish I still had mine


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn that looks great!!! Beauty.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 8, 2016)

Schweet. Where in PA are you? We'll have to go on a Hendy ride!


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 8, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Schweet. Where in PA are you? We'll have to go on a Hendy ride!



That's a great ride. I'm in western PA. In New Wilmington. About an hour from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 8, 2016)

awesome bike. looks fantastic!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 8, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> That's a great ride. I'm in western PA. In New Wilmington. About an hour from Pittsburgh.




Ah opposite sides. I'm close to the Jersey border.


----------



## stoney (Dec 8, 2016)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 393333 Finished this 1939 Schwinn Autocycle Henderson bike. Got the pogo seat today. It's a done bike. I'm happy with it.




WOW. Great bike.  "Happy with it" is an under statement.


----------

